# What is your favorite skincare brand?



## rodanandfieldsguru (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm a Rodan and Fields consultant and I'm curious to know what other skincare brands you peeps really like? Why do you like these brands?


----------



## DisneyDisaster (Jul 24, 2015)

I adore ESPA! It is a bit pricey but it's definitely worth it if you're looking for a bit of luxury.

My favourite item is their Essential Cleansing Mask, their Balancing Foam Cleanser is also brilliant ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 27, 2015)

I was given Monsia Skincare in December 2014, I had never heard of it before, now you will not part me from it! My skin loves the shea butter and jojoba oil common ingredients, plus all the other stuff that goes in to the cleanser, toner, day moisturizer and night repair cream. I don't mix and match product lines as I used to.


----------



## Catlover (Jul 28, 2015)

I love Lush  :wub:


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jul 28, 2015)

I love Revlon products.. Revlon has really good quality products for skin care.


----------



## Lisiana Carter (Jul 29, 2015)

I personally use solvaderm brand products,their reviews and effects are very good


----------



## cjcj170 (Aug 3, 2015)

I love Yu-Be--love Japanese skin care! It's no-frills and so effective, very soothing and the results last, my skin has gotten so much smoother and softer.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 3, 2015)

Caudalie


----------



## daisygrace (Aug 12, 2015)

Lisiana Carter said:


> I personally use solvaderm brand products,their reviews and effects are very good


I also personally love Solvaderm skincare brand products. They are all professional grade products and suitable for almost all skin types. Also they are effective. They contain ingredients that are not harsh on skin.


----------



## Babe&Beauty (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't use anything with artificial fragrance, dyes or parabens. So I love Naturopathica and Skin Authority, both are pretty amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magical moon (Aug 21, 2015)

I like sisley but it's so expensive. If I have to choose a drugstore brand, it will be Olay or Nivea, but I have never tried them.


----------



## SaraBiston (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi I tried the Solvaderm brands Zeroblem product for my acne treatment and really found a great and effective change on my skin. Thank you Daisy and Lisiana  for this best suggestion.


----------



## itslipstick (Aug 27, 2015)

My absolute favorite would have to be Forever Flawless with Tokyo Milk a close second.


----------



## poojalate (Sep 1, 2015)

My favorite skincare brand is Godrej no 1. It is very nice and effective.


----------



## PatriciaW (Sep 9, 2015)

_My favoriate right now is amaranthineskincare.com great products that won't break my wallet_


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2015)

right now it is CosRX and Innisfree.


----------



## sarah.k2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Without a doubt mine is Agora! The effects the products have on signs of aging is amazing, I definitely recommend them!

(link removed)


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine has got to be Monsia Skincare. The one common ingredient in this skincare range is shea butter and my skin loves it.


----------



## xoKIMBYKINS (Sep 29, 2015)

I love Mark Lees. Super small company but his products are good for anyone withany skin type. Sensitive and acne prone? theres a line for that. Aging and sensitive? theres also a line for that! Everyone would benefit from his products as he has about 4 different linesfor different skin types (but everything he has is made for sensitive skin) so everyone will be able to find something that works for them. His products aren't TOO expensive either.


----------



## lisaray (Sep 29, 2015)

Biotherm are great products!


----------



## Hamza082 (Sep 29, 2015)

I personally use  Revlon skin care products.


----------



## Modern_clover (Sep 30, 2015)

I love eminence organic skin care. It's a little bit pricey, but worth the money. I am wandering why they don't sell it in drugstores. I think you can only find them at spa salons and ebay.


----------



## nattyfinds (Oct 23, 2015)

my favs are Sonya Dakar &amp; UltraLuxe skincare


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2015)

I am probably biased because I'm a Murad brand ambassador, but this also means I have had the opportunity to try out almost their entire range.  It's really fantastic stuff!  I also love Kiehl's and Michael Todd.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2015)

Modern_clover said:


> I love eminence organic skin care. It's a little bit pricey, but worth the money. I am wandering why they don't sell it in drugstores. I think you can only find them at spa salons and ebay.


If you love eminence you should buy it from Michelle Money (of Bachelor fame) and her BFF Laura!  They have a hilarious youtube channel (mmandlshow) and their own eminence store:

http://thebeautydestination.com/mmandl/


----------



## Amurphy (Oct 28, 2015)

I love asian brands like SKII, IASO and IOPE, they sell high end products but they are the best for me.


----------



## Kate Morris (Nov 10, 2015)

My favourite brand is Anna Lotan .... I've learned it from (link removed)


----------



## angelajosef (Nov 10, 2015)

Using Revlon. Just love this face wash product.


----------



## Sharon_Elizabeth (Nov 12, 2015)

I like Ora's Amazing Herbal organic skincare line.  I haven't had the chance to try all of her products but they seem to work well on my skin.  I love their lip balms and have tried all of those!


----------



## HillaryC (Dec 6, 2015)

My favoutire skincare brand is Solvaderm. They produce safe and innovative products which will look after your skin your ckin and improve its condition and provide you with protection if needed. I am very satisfied with these stuff.


----------



## Tabitha1950 (Dec 8, 2015)

I use Ora's Amazing Herbal natural skincare products, they're one of the few my skin doesn't react to.  I particularly enjoy their Advanced Nightly Skin Repair Phytonutrient Face Oil Serum as it has anti-aging properties to help with my wrinkles.


----------



## jennyjoy (Dec 22, 2015)

I LOVE InstaNatural! Their skincare products are amazing.  They are natural and organic, they have great results, and they are inexpensive.  I haven't gotten to try everything yet but my favorites are the skin brightening lotion and the vitamin C toner!


----------



## ElaineBee (Dec 26, 2015)

My favorite skin care brand is AgeslessDerma.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kongenavtys (Dec 31, 2015)

I have used "Clinique" ever since I went to a skin therapist the first time. She told me that these were the best skin care products available and I was 16 years old and very skeptical...but I have actually used the same product line for ages now.

They might be best for people who got a very oily skin with some pimples to be honest. It helped me a lot.


----------



## WideBrimmedHat (Jan 1, 2016)

My favorite is Decleor, they have products that are gentle enough for my skin


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 1, 2016)

I used to use Decleor and the line is really nice.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 1, 2016)

I use and love Boscia. Expensive, yes. Efficient, yes.


----------



## kongenavtys (Jan 3, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> I use and love Boscia. *Expensive*, yes. *Efficient*, yes.


Unfortunately I would say that this is a very clear correlation on every skin care product I´ve tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mae Cruz (Feb 20, 2016)

Solvaderm is my favorite skin care brand. I really love solvaderm brand because it has a unique ingredient that will treat your skin just right like smooth and fresh. Solvaderm brand introduced for women who have been looking for dependable brand for skin care.


----------



## Hamza082 (Feb 23, 2016)

I love Revlon beauty products


----------



## stackescape (Mar 1, 2016)

currently loving Sisley


----------



## Haya (Mar 6, 2016)

My favorite product is and which i advise every one to use is neutrogena. I literally advise everyone to use it. It has so far given me the best results.This product  gives my my face a very refreshing feeling and moisturizes my skin perfectly. I would advise everyone to use.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aalia (Mar 18, 2016)

I love Lakme products. Lakme products are so popular in india. Lakme offers a variety of good quality skin care products like Lakme Foundation,Lakme Sun Expert, Lakme Face mask and many more .  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lisiana Carter (May 28, 2018)

Lisiana Carter said:


> I personally use solvaderm brand products,their reviews and effects are very good


You can read the review of Solvaderm's Stemuderm here: https://www.thebeautyinsiders.com/stemuderm.html

It has complete details of ingredients, price and dermatologist's advice.


----------



## SilvanaW (May 31, 2018)

I love Aveda products, they smell good, feel good, and they work. I also like the Lush Brazen Honey mask. It's just yummy and I love anything honey. Occasionally I'll use a charcoal mask, I'm brand agnostic on that one right now.


----------

